# Pregnancy Thread



## Pipp

Thought with so many people pregnant, we can combine updates in one thread.

Soooo... we have Lissa, MsKoala and Nessa ... anybody else? 

EDITED to add Megan!! IKNEWI was forgetting somebody! Sorry 'bout that!

EDITED AGAIN to include Brandy! 







sas andthe gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa

I'm doing really well. As most of you already know, it's a BOY!!  He is moving around like crazy now. I can even see him moving when I lay down. What a crazy feelng that is!! 

Here is his first picture! He's definitely not camera shy!


----------



## parsnipandtoffee

Ahh That's so lovely, he's waving hello to everyone, you must be so excited!


----------



## mskoala

I'm doing well. I'm at 30 weeks. He's very active, he really doesn't like it when my tummy jiggles b/c then he rolls and kicks really hard. 

This pic was done on the 19th, had to have another u/s b/c of some weird pain. Turned out fine. but anyways:








the round thing right behind him is his umbilical cord, and you can see his nose and lips and chin.


----------



## Lissa

:inlove: What a cutie!


----------



## Spring

Congrats to the mothers out there! Lissa, he looks like such a darling!  A bundle of personality, already! 

Mskoala, those are amazing! I've always found it fascinating with ultra-sound. 

Congratulations! 

:bouquet:


----------



## brandy563

i haven't mentioned it yet but i'm also pregnant, 6 months now. how far along is everyone else???


----------



## Lissa

*brandy563 wrote: *


> i haven't mentioned it yet but i'm also pregnant, 6 months now. how far along is everyone else???


 Congratulations!! I'm 22 weeks.


----------



## mskoala

yay! congrats! I'm at 30 weeks (7 1/2 months).


----------



## brandy563

so when's the due date??? i'm due october 13th............which just so happens to be friday the 13th:thud


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Congratulations brandy563!

My sister inlaw is expecting number two in December.
A cousinwho is a policeman,hadhis second boy 1 1/2 months ago.
Rainbows!:stork:


----------



## Lissa

*brandy563 wrote: *


> so when's the due date??? i'm due october 13th............which just so happens to be friday the 13th:thud


 

I'm due November 4.


----------



## mskoala

Sept. 7th here.


----------



## Spring

OOO a day past my b-day


----------



## Lissa

Are any of you getting braxton hicks? I've been getting them since week 18.


----------



## Nessa1487

Didn't even realize there was a pregnancy thread..lol (Thanks sas!)


I'm almost 6 months along, as far as I can tell..no official due date yet, but I will be going into the doctor July 19th to get an ultra sound and all that stuff finally. (I'm excited!! and I have a pretty good feeling it'll be a girl, but we'll see!)


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Well I'm not pregnant but my sister is. She has an almost 7 month old baby boy right now and is 4 months pregnant again. :shock:She's due on her son's first birthday, Irish twins, eh?

Congrats to everyone who is expecting, I currently live with my sister so it's really put me off ever wanting kids. :disgust:


----------



## Meganc731

I love the hand in the US!! That's really cool! 

I'm 23 weeks along, due Oct. 28th  It's a girl.

Megan


----------



## mskoala

*Lissa wrote: *


> Are any of you getting braxton hicks? I've been getting them since week 18.


 

occasionally, usually when standing or walking around for more than a few minutes. And sometimes when stressed at work. Just make sure you aren't getting them at regular intervals. and drink lots of water, I've heard that can help with them.... for some reason.


----------



## AnnaS

Lissa, I think in the picture, he is sucking his thumb. My friend had a 3D picture where the baby was sucking his thumb.

I never experienced braxton hicks when I was pregnant.


----------



## Lissa

*AnnaS wrote: *


> Lissa, I think in the picture, he is sucking his thumb. My friend had a 3D picture where the baby was sucking his thumb.
> 
> I never experienced braxton hicks when I was pregnant.


 He's actually waving! haha. We got it on video. 

They say that everyone gets braxton hicks but that some women just don't recognize them. At first I thought it was the baby's head or another body part sticking out and making everything tight. It was actually a braxton hicks.


----------



## AnnaS

Probably you are right, I just could not diffirentiate. It first its even hard to recognize baby kicking, it feels like somebody is tickling you inside. 
Later on they start to get hickups, those are hard to recognize too. They feel like very soft kicks and I knew what they were because the baby was lying head down already.


----------



## Lissa

I don't think he's had the hiccups yet.


----------



## mskoala

I just noticed hiccups this morning in bed. all ofa sudden my stomach kind of twitched. and then it did it again and again for a little bit. kind of funny really!


----------



## AnnaS

Hickups are very very soft but they have a rhythm and you can usually feel them in 3rd trimester.
I am so excided for you girls. My best friend is pregnant and I can't wait until she has a baby.


----------



## Lissa

Is a persistent rhythym? How long do they last?


----------



## Lissa

Here are some newer pictures.






















The nursery (work in progress)


----------



## Maureen Las

Lissa you look great. The first picture looks like a Vanity Fair cover (remem berDemi Moore and a few others I can't recall)


----------



## Nessa1487

My baby gets the hiccups fairly often..now she's kicking and squirming around too.(Which can kind of be painful, so always picks the worst times!! lol)

You look wonderful,though Lissa.  I wish I looked that good. I'm still pretty sick from the pregnancy. (Guess I'm more like my mom than I thought.)






That's my baby belly. It's gotten a bit bigger since this picture. (I don't like showing my face, I still look really sick. Hopefully that'll settle sooner.)


----------



## Lissa

*angieluv wrote: *


> Lissa you look great. The first picture looks like a Vanity Fair cover (remem berDemi Moore and a few others I can't recall)


 Haha. I don't think so, but thanks!! lol


----------



## Lissa

*Nessa1487 wrote: *


> My baby gets the hiccups fairly often..now she's kicking and squirming around too.(Which can kind of be painful, so always picks the worst times!! lol)
> 
> You look wonderful,though Lissa.  I wish I looked that good. I'm still pretty sick from the pregnancy. (Guess I'm more like my mom than I thought.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my baby belly. It's gotten a bit bigger since this picture. (I don't like showing my face, I still look really sick. Hopefully that'll settle sooner.)


 I do not naturally look like that. There is a lot of makeup involved in making me look pretty these days! haha. I think you look great! Look at that little baby bump!


----------



## AnnaS

Yes its persistent and lasts couple of minutes or longer. My son used to get hickups every time after eating in the first couple of months, so maybe it has to do something 
with food.

*Lissa wrote: *


> Is a persistent rhythym? How long do they last?


----------



## AnnaS

You guys look amazing with such cute baby bumps.


----------



## mskoala

you guys do look so cute! I was walking past a window today and realized just how huge I've gotten in the last month or so. eek! There's a good reason we don't have a full length mirror at home!


----------



## AnnaS

Its so funny, but my friend and I were the opposite. We were complaining at the beginning that our stomachs were so small, especially when you wake up in the morning. I always wanted to be really pregnant and people would give me their seat in the subway. LOL we are so childish.*

mskoala wrote: *


> you guys do look so cute! I was walking past a window today and realized just how huge I've gotten in the last month or so. eek! There's a good reason we don't have a full length mirror at home!


----------



## Lissa

*mskoala wrote: *


> you guys do look so cute! I was walking past a window today and realized just how huge I've gotten in the last month or so. eek! There's a good reason we don't have a full length mirror at home!


 Haha. I avoid my reflection at all costs these days.


----------



## maherwoman

I just found out yesterday that all three of my cousins (from my Uncle) are pregnant!! WOW!! I'm so happy for them! That means my uncle will be quite the busy grandparent by the beginning of next year! WOW!!

Congratulations to you that are pregnant!! How wonderful!!


----------



## Elf Mommy

[align=center]



[/align]




[align=center]So that means we have:[/align]


[align=center]Mskoala: September 7[/align]
[align=center]brandy563: October 13[/align]
[align=center]Meganc731: October 28[/align]
[align=center]Lissa: November 4[/align]
[align=center]Nessa1486: ?[/align]


[align=center]Gonna be busy near the end of this year!  Congratulations, ladies!
[/align]


----------



## Maureen Las

Elf mom I bet you made that..mombunny and babies in buggy..so much talent!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Actually, it's from Animation Factory. My computer can't support the programs I would need to do that kind of artwork. I'm working on that, though. I can't wait to start creating some 3-D animations. Hubby is building me a computer piece by piece (slowly, because it's like one piece every 2 or 3 months because we don't have a lot of money), and I'm going to get an art pad so I can draw directly and have it appear on the computer. :colors:THEN I will create these things!!!! Look Out then!!!

hehe

We now return you to your regularly scheduled pregnancy thread


----------



## Maureen Las

Thats cool ...never heard of such a set-up.


----------



## Lissa

That picture is cute! lol


----------



## Bramble Briar86

My sister is seven weeks pregnant! I'm going to be a first-time aunt!

Ellie


----------



## Lissa

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> My sister is seven weeks pregnant! I'm going to be a first-time aunt!
> 
> Ellie


 Congrats!!! :elephant:


----------



## Lissa

Anymore updates? My baby is kicking me like crazy. Must be all those iced coffees I've been drinking. LOL


----------



## mskoala

mine has slowed down a bit, I think he's getting a bit squashed. Now it's just the big movements like him rolling over. All though, this morning he was kicking the NP and played dodge the doppler when she was trying to find his heartbeat.


----------



## Lissa

lol I bet he is getting big. I know you're not telling anyone names (neither am I) but do you have one picked out? Jason and I can't agree on anything.


----------



## Spring

Thanks for the update!

Hehe, Lissa.. Too much caffeine? :woohoo

Hang in there ladies!


----------



## Lissa

*Spring wrote: *


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Hehe, Lissa.. Too much caffeine? :woohoo
> 
> Hang in there ladies!


 

I know! This kid is going to be an iced-coffee/dark chocolate addict. LOL


----------



## mskoala

we have a first name picked out. But we're still trying to figure out a middle one. I have a feeling its going to be one of those last minute things. But I did talk tim out of Maximus. Well, he still wants it (he just saw Gladiator on tv) but I am vetoing it!


----------



## Lissa

We are getting closer to agreeing on a name (I think). But who knows. Jason changes his mind every 10 seconds. :disgust:


----------



## brandy563

atleast you're both getting somewhere :shock:i've been stalling because i know there's going to be a LOT of disagreeing :?what's wrong with the name oliver???? or wyatt???? i like wyatt more but oliver isn't incrediably bad!


*Lissa wrote: *



> *Spring wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Hehe, Lissa.. Too much caffeine? :woohoo
> 
> Hang in there ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know! This kid is going to be an iced-coffee/dark chocolate addict. LOL
Click to expand...

 
oooo i'm too afraid to drink caffeine (i drink it butrarely) i'm afraid the little thing will come out like this -->:jumpforjoy:i'd have to put padded walls in his room :shock:


----------



## mskoala

ok - no laughing, i'm huge and these aren't very flattering pictures but these are from today - I'm at 33 wks.


----------



## Lissa

You look great! You don't even look pregnant looking straight on!


----------



## mskoala

you are very kind! 

:elephant: <-- that's how I feel lately! Just not quite that active


----------



## babybabbit

yeah i was sucking my thumb in my scan,hey spring what a coincedence,my b-day is 6th sept aswell!!!:shock:your the only ever prerson ive ever spoken to with the same b-day as me!

oh, and congrats to everyone who is about to become mothers and fathers!:elephant::bouquet:my older sis had boy number three april 29th,little ismail!



babyb:bunnybutt:


----------



## AnnaS

Congrads to your sister!!!


----------



## babybabbit

thanx shes doin really well and her first two are huge helpers:angel:,aaaaahhhh,only two and 4!:rainbow:


----------



## Pipp

*brandy563 wrote: *


> atleast you're both getting somewhere :shock:i've been stalling because i know there's going to be a LOT of disagreeing :?what's wrong with the name oliver???? or wyatt???? i like wyatt more but oliver isn't incrediably bad!


 

Are you a Kurt and Goldie fan per chance? :biggrin



brandy563* wrote: *


> oooo i'm too afraid to drink caffeine (i drink it butrarely) i'm afraid the little thing will come out like this -->:jumpforjoy:i'd have to put padded walls in his room :shock:


 
LOL!!!That's funny!:clown (The little tyke will fit right in! :lol: You'll have to install some anyway -- for both of you -- come the teenage years, if not those terrible twos).  



sas and thefur kids


----------



## Pipp

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]So that means we have:[/align]
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]Mskoala: September 7[/align]
> 
> [align=center]brandy563: October 13[/align]
> 
> [align=center]Meganc731: October 28[/align]
> 
> [align=center]Lissa: November 4[/align]
> 
> [align=center]Nessa1486: ?[/align]
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]Gonna be busy near the end of this year!  Congratulations, ladies!
> [/align]


 

Can we update Nessa's date yet? (I just love seeing this animation again!)


----------



## Linz_1987

*Meganc731 wrote: *


> I love the hand in the US!! That's really cool!
> 
> I'm 23 weeks along, due Oct. 28th  It's a girl.
> 
> Megan


 

Yay! My birthdays the 28th October


----------



## Krissa

Nooo, you have to hold out until Oct 31, thats my birthday. Then you can have a Halloween baby:scared:


----------



## Linz_1987

Lol I was suppose to be born on Halloween but I was an early baby.


----------



## Nessa1487

I'll give you an update when I get back from my appointment for the sonogram on the 7th..until then I really don't have a date.


----------



## Nessa1487

It's a girl! The estimated delivery date is November 11th. Though, my actual OBGYN might give me a different date. The lady said I'm about 24-26 weeks along.


----------



## Lissa

Cool! You're due not too far after me! 

How is everyone feeling? I've had chronic heartburn the past 3 days.


----------



## Nessa1487

Boo, heartburn sucks. :/ Just been tired, headaches real bad..I have an infection in the lymph gland behind my right ear been bugging me..otherwise..not doing too badly.


----------



## mskoala

yay for girls!! 

I'm doing well. Very fat. And tired. and I think my morning sickness seems to have returned. BUT we finally got our nursery almost finished, just waiting for Tim to finish staining the trunk we got. But, I'm down to a month. :shock: And at my appt. last week my ob told me that if I go into labor at this point they won't try to stop it. :shock:

AND we may have a doula to use for the birth. We meet her tomorow. I'm excited!


----------



## Lissa

Lisa, did you have your shower yet? I had mine on Sunday. It was really nice. I couldn't believe all the people ... and all the presents! I think we're pretty much all set to have this baby now! :shock:


----------



## mskoala

We are having one from my work next week, and then we were supposed to have one for Tim's work Sat. but that's not going to work now. So, the one from his work and the one my mom is having back there are actually going to be after he's born. But there really is only one thing we registered for that we need prior to him coming, and if we don't get that next week we'll just buy it and take it off the registry! Mostly we registered for things we want, not necessarily need.


----------



## mskoala

I forgot to ask you, Lissa, are you feeling any better?


----------



## Lissa

*mskoala wrote: *


> I forgot to ask you, Lissa, are you feeling any better?


 I am. Thanks.


----------



## mskoala

that's good.


----------



## daisy052104

My hubby and I just found out earlier this week that we are expecting!! And we've gone through all the different emotions that come along with finding out. Today we are actually telling his family. This weekend we'll be seeing my dad and telling him, we just need to figure out a way to see my mom to tell her. Very excited, nervous, happy, scared to name a few emotions. Now I've gotten to mostly excited!!


----------



## Lissa

Congratulations Daisy! Is this your first too?


----------



## daisy052104

Yeah it is! Thats were part of the scared feelings come in. I have no idea what to expect. I'm excited to tell my parents. It'll be their first grandchild. On hubby's side of the family it'll be lucky number 7.


----------



## mskoala

Congrats!


----------



## AnnaS

Congrads!!!


----------



## Nessa1487

Anyone here getting tired of being pregnant? lol and congrats on your first pregnancy!!! We all feel ya on the mixed feelings here.


----------



## mskoala

I'm am so ready to have this kid. so ready! 

I'm tired of waddling around, and I slipped onthe stairs on Friday night so now my pelvis hurts (landed hard) but he is still all filled with attitude and kicking me, so I'm sure he's ok. But yes, definetly ready for him to come out!! :bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa

*Nessa1487 wrote: *


> Anyone here getting tired of being pregnant? lol and congrats on your first pregnancy!!! We all feel ya on the mixed feelings here.


 I am!! And I have 12 weeks left!! Ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## brandy563

(lack of response from having no internet )

i'll be glad to get rid of this heartburn, it did go away for a week or two but then came back full force :?

i'm now starting to have my appointments every 2 weeks and we've already started the classes, is anyone else taking any classes???


----------



## Lissa

I have my first class next week, and another next month. The one this month is called "Caring For Your Newborn." The one next month is a Childbirth Preparation class.


----------



## brandy563

you're not having a class every week??? i have one every week for 7 weeks. and yeah those were the names for my first two classes, my 3rd one is this wednesday, and on the 6th one we get a tour of the hospital


----------



## mskoala

we took achild birth and beyond type class in June. It was a 4 week, one night a week class. I'm down to about 3 weeks. :shock:
I actually saw myself in a mirror from the neck down for the first time in weeks today. oh my am I huge. huge!!! 'tis for a good cause I suppose. :?


----------



## Lissa

I know how you feel. I have gained 26 pounds so far and I'm only 28 weeks. :shock:

I feel like a house. Wait a minute....technically I AM a house, since there is someone livinginside me.


----------



## Nessa1487

I'm 26 weeks..and I've gained about 20 pounds, add a pound or lose a pound. But, atleast I'm finally gaining weight..cause at first I lost a lot.


----------



## mskoala

as of last wed. I was at about 30lbs. That was at 36 weeks.

I s hould add though, that I was chubby to start with, so I'm in a good range. 

Lissa, you are pretty tiny to start with, so I'd think you're at a good weight gain amt.


----------



## nermal71

Not sure this counts here, but I became a grandma for the first time April 25th. My darling little grandson is named Michael he was 8lbs 5oz and 19.5 inches long. And thanks to my step-daughter I'm a grandma at age 35y/o hehe.


----------



## Lissa

*mskoala wrote: *


> as of last wed. I was at about 30lbs. That was at 36 weeks.
> 
> I s hould add though, that I was chubby to start with, so I'm in a good range.
> 
> Lissa, you are pretty tiny to start with, so I'd think you're at a good weight gain amt.


 Surprisingly, the doctor wasn't concerned about my weight gain. I guess it's normal. *shrugs* It just gets depressing gaining 7 pounds each month. You know?

Good news....I got the tests back and I don't have gestational diabetes and my iron levels are good. :bunnydance:


----------



## mskoala

*nermal71 wrote: *


> Not sure this counts here, but I became a grandma for the first time April 25th. My darling little grandson is named Michael he was 8lbs 5oz and 19.5 inches long. And thanks to my step-daughter I'm a grandma at age 35y/o hehe.


 

yay! congrats!! :elephant:


----------



## mskoala

*Lissa wrote: *


> *mskoala wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> as of last wed. I was at about 30lbs. That was at 36 weeks.
> 
> I s hould add though, that I was chubby to start with, so I'm in a good range.
> 
> Lissa, you are pretty tiny to start with, so I'd think you're at a good weight gain amt.
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, the doctor wasn't concerned about my weight gain. I guess it's normal. *shrugs* It just gets depressing gaining 7 pounds each month. You know?
> 
> Good news....I got the tests back and I don't have gestational diabetes and my iron levels are good. :bunnydance:
Click to expand...

 That's great! Plus, remember that the weight is for an excellent reason. 

I actually weigh as much as Tim, which is scary :shock:. But, oh well.


----------



## Lissa

Anyone else having a hard time breathing? I've been gasping for air for over 24 hours now. I hope I don't pass out.


----------



## nermal71

Hon coming from someone who has had 3 children, I really think you need to call your doctor.


----------



## Lissa

*nermal71 wrote: *


> Hon coming from someone who has had 3 children, I really think you need to call your doctor.


 I did. She said it's normal. It's because my diaphram is being pushed up against and my lungs are crowded. Quite common in pregnancy I guess.


----------



## nermal71

Good thing you called. I guess it's always better to be safe than sorry. I never had problems breathing. I just had bruised lungs, ribs, kidney and bladder due to the fact that my now 15y/o son beat the snot out of me from about 7 months till delivery. And to think he is still just as active. Learned to walk by 9 m/o, run 2 days later and hasn't stopped moving or talking since:shock2:


----------



## mskoala

I had trouble breathing for a little bit, I kept having to lean back in my chair to breath somewhat normally. My guy has dropped a bit now, so breathing really isn't a problem. Still have heartburn something fierce t hough. And alot of contractions today. Luckily I have an appt. in a couple hours, so I can make sure they're just b/h. :elephant:


----------



## Lissa

I'm having terrible heartburn today! Ahhh! Nothing helps either.


----------



## mskoala

*Lissa wrote: *


> I'm having terrible heartburn today! Ahhh! Nothing helps either.


don't know if yo u're drinkig it, but you could try laying off the coffee and orange juice. Those two are killers for me.


----------



## Lissa

Water gives me heartburn. Seriously. I had toast with margarine and a banana for breakfast and I have heartburn. Everything gives me heartburn.


----------



## Nessa1487

Aye..I just spent the past few days not sleeping or eating, cause I couldn't keep anything down..I've been on meds to control all of that....but my stupid OB messed me up..so now I have a new doctor..hopefully they won't mess up my medication again.


----------



## mskoala

I went to the clinic yesterday b/c I've been having contractions since last Wed. I wanted to make sure that they weren't hurting the baby. They haven't really been progressing to anything, so I wanted to see if any progress had been made (that I couldn't see). He's fine all healthy and strong, and I've dialated a little, but I went home and hopefully this will happen soon! I'm still able to work and stuff, they aren't that bad, but annoying really.
all's well!


----------



## Lissa

Congrats on being dilated! You are so lucky! You are almost there!! :elephant::elephant:

Me on the other hand, I have another miserable 10 weeks left. I can't sleep. I have had a headache for 3 days now. And I was up with heartburn until 3 a.m. and I still have heartburn right now. It feels like there's a piece of bread in my esophagus. Very uncomfortable. I am such a whiner.

Here's my most recent belly picture (almost 30 weeks). I feel enormous. My belly is really starting to get heavy now. My back hurts.


----------



## mskoala

have you tried those tummy support bands? I hear they are supposed to help with supporting your back and belly. 
I'm excited to have this guy out and finally have him stop sticking his feet into my ribs! :bunnydance:


----------



## AnnaS

wow Lissa, you look great. So exciting for you guys.


----------



## Jess_sully

Oh my, your tummy is looking quite large! You still look great though, really fit. Good luck enduring those last ten weeks. It'll all be worth it once the little one's in your arms


----------



## Nessa1487

Have you tried a heating pad, Lissa? I get headaches..I have an infection in my right lymph gland right now. Been getting some doozies for months now..heating pad helps a lot sometimes..Tylenol does a world of good too..plus it's safe and you can take it without hurting you or the baby!!


----------



## Lissa

*mskoala wrote: *


> Sept. 7th here.




Two weeks left!! :waiting::dancing:


----------



## mskoala

I don't think it's going tobe thatlong! I've been having contractions for over a week now andso I'm kinda hoping for this weekend. :elephant:


----------



## Lissa

Your dad told me you were close! Mybest friend just went two weeks early so you very well could goanytime!! Yay!! :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## lucylocket

hi lissa 

god you look well 

just to tell you when i was pregnant with adrian i would get terribleheartburn i tried root ginger in a cup of boiling water and then strainit that might help or morning coffee biscuits 

love varna xxxx good luck 

are you having a natural birth or some gas and air my sister said it was like having a couple of vodkas 

i had a cercerain sorry about the spelling but i would of loved a water birth 

varna xxxx


----------



## dreamgal042

Hey everyone! Congrats on all the babies!

This was my calendar page yesterday, and I thought of what all of youhave been saying on here, so I figured I'd post it to give you all alaugh


----------



## Lissa

*lucylocket wrote: *


> hi lissa
> 
> god you look well
> 
> just to tell you when i was pregnant with adrian i would get terribleheartburn i tried root ginger in a cup of boiling water and then strainit that might help or morning coffee biscuits
> 
> love varna xxxx good luck
> 
> are you having a natural birth or some gas and air my sister said it was like having a couple of vodkas
> 
> i had a cercerain sorry about the spelling but i would of loved a water birth
> 
> varna xxxx


Thanks for the advice Varna! I'll try that! 

I'm going to try and go natural for child birth. We'll see. Haha.


----------



## mskoala

painkillers please!! No, I actually plan on an epidural, I think, but want to wait as long as possible. 
No action as of yet. Other than the same old same oldcontractions. All though, they are getting more painful andfurther downward. 
I'm kinda glad he didn't come this weekend, now, with everything elsegoing on I don't know if I could have emotionally handled it verywell. :?


----------



## Lissa

Lisa, I'm sorry to hear about your grandpa.How heartbreaking.


----------



## mskoala

Thank you.
the hardest thing for me, right now, is not being able to go home for the funeral.


----------



## Lissa

*mskoala wrote: *


> Thank you.
> the hardest thing for me, right now, is not being able to go home for the funeral.


I'm sure your grandpa would understand why you can't make it to hisfuneral so try not to stress too much about it. I know that'seasier said that done though. That must be so difficult foryou. *hugs*


----------



## cheryl

I wonder if mskoala's little baby hasarrived yet onder:



Lissa not long to go now








cheryl


----------



## mskoala

nope, not yet!! I think he's liking it where he is. (can you blame him?)

Hopefully this weekend, or next week. I've been reading up onself-induction methods and found that there is some old one where thenatives used to tie the woman to a pole and beat the pole to try andshake the baby out. That was intriguing! :shock:

But, not really trying any of them. Just Impatiently waiting.


----------



## naturestee

Hmm, how to phrase this. I've heardthat if you do the same thing that you did to get pregnant in the firstplace, it tends to induce labor.

Have fun!


----------



## aurora369

It also helps to soften the cervix, which can make the delivery easier...

Naterstee: I love how tactfully you put it!

--Dawn


----------



## mskoala

*naturestee wrote:*


> Hmm, how to phrase this. I've heard that if you dothe same thing that you did to get pregnant in the first place, ittends to induce labor.
> 
> Have fun!




hee. yeah, we have been trying that one. :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp

:not listening


----------



## Nessa1487

Ahhh,I hate braxton hicks!! :?


----------



## Lissa

*Nessa1487 wrote: *


> Ahhh,I hate braxton hicks!! :?


They are a nuisance, aren't they? Is your baby puttinghimself/herself in positions that are really uncomfortable?Mine likes to do that. Sometimes I can't even stand up orwalk straight. I have to use both my hands to move him backto his normal spot. LOL :shock:


----------



## Lissa

*mskoala wrote: *


> hee. yeah, we have been trying that one. :bunnydance:


Tomorrow is the day! How are you feeling?I'm having a bit of anxiety about labor and delivery andcaring for the baby afterwards. I'm kind of scared.


----------



## mskoala

no more progress has been made. So,now I'm going to have to go in for bi-weekly monitoring to make surethings are going ok inthere. if they are, she'll let me waitit out for another week or 2 and if not, she'll induce. nofun. :X

me and this little boy are going tohave some chats about what it means to be on time. 

It's not nice to make mommy wait!

how are you all doing?


----------



## Lissa

That naughty little boy!!!:disgust:He just doesn't want to come out of there!A momma's boy already!!  I hope you don'thave to get induced but if that's what the doctors recommend then Iwould do what they say. That little stinker has to come outeventually!

mskoala ~~~&gt;:waiting:ullhair:

baby ~~~~~&gt;:brat:


----------



## pamnock

*naturestee wrote:*


> Hmm, how to phrase this. I've heard that if you dothe same thing that you did to get pregnant in the first place, ittends to induce labor.
> 
> Have fun!




Certainly never worked for me! LOL

Pam


----------



## Nessa1487

> They are a nuisance, aren'tthey? Is your baby putting himself/herself in positions thatare really uncomfortable? Mine likes to do that.Sometimes I can't even stand up or walk straight. I have touse both my hands to move him back to his normal spot. LOL:shock:



uh huh. lol Scarlett has a thing for putting her feet in my ribs. Shekicks them and them starts moving around. She also likes to starthitting me hard when I lay on my left side..It can be very painful. Butyeah, I have to shift her with both of my hands too..Children, they areso stubborn!! lol


----------



## mskoala

If I tried reaching up there to yank him out... that would be wrong. 
right? ullhair:


----------



## Lissa

*



Nessa1487 wrote: 

uh huh. lol Scarlett has a thing for putting her feet in my ribs. Shekicks them and them starts moving around. She also likes to starthitting me hard when I lay on my left side..It can be very painful. Butyeah, I have to shift her with both of my hands too..Children, they areso stubborn!! lol

Click to expand...

*

That's a pretty name!


----------



## naturestee

*mskoala wrote: *


> If I tried reaching up there to yank him out... that would be wrong.
> right? ullhair:


Maybe if you have Gracie and your dog jump on your belly?

Nessa, my mom was telling me about how my baby brother would push hisfeet out to the front of her stomach so hard that you could actuallysee a clear imprint! He always was a difficult kid...


----------



## AnnaS

Induction is really not that bad, its just thewaiting thats hard. I think they first put gel there twice and thenthey use iv with pitosin to start the labor. I only needed one gel andthen pitosin. In case of being induced I heard thats its better to getepidural since its more painful than regular labor, since they speedthings up.


----------



## mskoala

*naturestee wrote:*


> *mskoala wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> If I triedreaching up there to yank him out... that would be wrong.
> right? ullhair:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you have Gracie and your dog jump on your belly?
Click to expand...

Last night Tim was telling me to start jumping up anddown. And then he said I should start doing stairs.I told him I do stairs often enough at night when I have to go to thebathroom.and thatHe could do the stairs!!


----------



## lucylocket

lissa can i please ask you what names u have picked 

varna xxxx

did you try the ginger tea chopped up ginger root in a cup and then strain leave for about 5 min 

varna xxxx


----------



## Lissa

*lucylocket wrote: *


> lissa can i please ask you what names u have picked
> 
> varna xxxx
> 
> did you try the ginger tea chopped up ginger root in a cup and then strain leave for about 5 min
> 
> varna xxxx


Hi Varna. We've decided to keep the name a secret until babyis born. I'll give you a hint though. It's not acommon name but it's traditional. 

I didn't get a chance to try the ginger tea because my heartburn hasimproved! In fact, I haven't had heartburn for a few weeksnow! Yay! I think he may have dropped.


----------



## Lissa

GOOD NEWS!!!mskoala had her baby boy at 9:32 a.m. thismorning. The baby is 6 lbs. 15 oz. and21 incheslong!!. Congrats mskoala!!!:elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing

:bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance:WOW!! Yay! :bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance:


----------



## jordiwes

:bestwishesarty0002

Congrats to mskoala! I wonder what they named him!


----------



## naturestee

:stork:

Yay! Send her our love, will you? And ask what his name is!


----------



## Lissa

*jordiwes wrote: *


> :bestwishesarty0002
> 
> Congrats to mskoala! I wonder what they named him!




I think his name is Lucas Juston. Very cute.


----------



## binkies

I can't wait to see pictures!!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

:elephant:*CONGRATULATIONS*Mskoala! :elephant:

On the new BouncingBaby Boy!:colors: Pebbles iswondering if he can come out toplay. 



Rainbows!


----------



## Pipp

*Ohhh, a baby! A baby!!With skin!*















:bestwishes






:colors::elephant:



*When are you getting him his own bunny?* 



From the Forum



:groupparty:


and the Warren :bunnydance::toastingbuns:brownbunny:brown-bunny


----------



## AnnaS

Congrads, babies are great.:mrsthumper:


----------



## Nessa1487

Congrats!!!!!!  Who's turn is it next? lol


----------



## Lissa

*Nessa1487 wrote: *


> Congrats!!!!!!  Who's turn is it next? lol




I think I'm next. :shock:


----------



## Lissa

me at 32 weeks 






My ankles at 32 weeks


----------



## JadeIcing

You LookPretty!


----------



## Lissa

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> You LookPretty!


Why thank you.


----------



## Lissa

I got to see pictures of baby Lucas!What a cutie!! He has his mom's beautifulcomplexion. :inlove:


----------



## Nessa1487

I'll be 32 weeks Monday...I honestly thinkScarlett will be here soon...been getting braxton hicks almosteveryday...and whenever the doctors ask me to do those kegles(sp?)exercises..I can literally feel her head moving...aye..maybe this isall almost over!!


----------



## Lissa

I'm getting a lot of braxton hickstoo. They are so annoying. It's so hard to walkwhen your tummy is is all tight like that. My doctor said I'mmeasuring a little ahead so I might hopefully go a littleearly. The sooner the better!


----------



## Nessa1487

I hear ya, the sooner..the better. lol I've beentelling my mom "She just can't come soon enough." My husband's allworried because we're not even done with Lamaze class..I told himshe'll come when she pleases, whether the classes are over or not.

I hope your labor goes well,though!


----------



## mskoala

Hey there! Thanks! It's Lucas Justin. 

I'll post pics soon, am having trouble with my photobucket. 

 After 25 hours of labor (back labor too) we ended up witha c-sec. Which was very good thing b/c he had his cord wrapped allaround him. So, deciding on the c-sec probably saved hislife. whew! Got home yesterday (thursday) and allhas been going fairly well. I'm exhausted though! 

I'll try and get a couple pics up soon!

Lisa


----------



## babybabbit

congratulations mskoala:kiss:i can't wait 2 c pics, i love the name.:heartbeat
who chose it?
i hope you are coping ok.
and a :goodluck to lissa and nessa!!!

babyb:bunnybutt:


----------



## mskoala

http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k181/lucaskramme/

since I know that you can only see this forum if logged on. Plus, sleeping kid on the lap. 

Thanks!


----------



## mskoala

oh, and my hubby picked the name. 

I've had alot of swelling in my legs and feet since leaving the hospital. anyone else experience this? 

I will be calling my doc monday.


----------



## naturestee

What a gorgeous baby! :inlove: Congrats!


----------



## Lissa

Great pictures!!! He's adorable!!


----------



## Nessa1487

How sweet, congrats!!  Bet you're happy to have him here!


----------



## AnnaS

Congrads, he is adorable. They look so funny when they are born, but then by 2 months they become so cute.

Its good that you guys picked c-sec, its always safer.


----------



## babybabbit

:scared:i love him, i love him, i love him!!!:heartbeat:
just wrap him up and post him to me
or i'll come on my broom stick to fetch him:witch:!

congrats anyways:bouquet:mskoala

babyb:bunnybutt:


----------



## brandy563

since i don't have internet i can't reply anymore but congrats for everyone who has already had their child.

i still have a couple of more weeks but i'm having blood pressureissues, i've had to go to the hospital twice in the past week and ihave to go again tomorrow to get the same tests done again:?my blood pressure is fine when i still but when i'm movingaround it goes up so they put me on bed rest (which i should startobeying) but luckly they didn't admit me into the hospital:shock:well g2g good luck everyone


----------



## binkies

I need updates! How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## Lissa

I'm doing okay. Pretty burned out bypregnancy already. I have 5 weeks left. I'm prettyuncomfortable. My legs are swollen. I get headacheson a daily basis. My back hurts. My feethurt. I'm getting contractions all day long. I'mready for it to be over. LOL


----------



## binkies

I'm sorry you feel so bad. But you will forget all about it once the baby is here. Promise! Been there twice.


----------



## Nessa1487

I'm feelin your pain,Lissa. I get headacheseveryday,too. Braxton hicks...I still get really nauseated. Still onmeds for that..etc etc. I'm pretty sure my doctor miscalculated my duedate..I'm thinking I'm actually due Oct.14th. yikes, it's getting toclose for comfort!!!


----------



## Nessa1487

There's my belly...Haven't even put on a full 30 pounds yet..I'm proud of myself!


----------



## lucylocket

hi nwssa 

whaT A NEET BUMP YOU HAVE 

QUOTE ME IF IM WRONG BUT I'LL DEFINATELY SAY A GIRL 

VARNA XXXX


----------



## Nessa1487

Yep, it's a girl.


----------



## Greta

*Nessa1487 wrote: *


> There's my belly...Haven't even put on a full 30 pounds yet..I'm proud of myself!


What a beautiful baby bump! :stork:


----------



## mskoala

just wanted to say good luck ladies!


----------



## Lissa

*Nessa1487 wrote: *


> There's my belly...Haven't even put on a full 30 pounds yet..I'm proud of myself!





You are tiny!!! :shock: Check out this buddah belly! LOL


----------



## xxEstellexx

*Lissa wrote:*


> Congrats on being dilated! You are solucky! You are almost there!! :elephant::elephant:
> 
> Me on the other hand, I have another miserable 10 weeks left.I can't sleep. I have had a headache for 3 daysnow. And I was up with heartburn until 3 a.m. and I stillhave heartburn right now. It feels like there's a piece ofbread in my esophagus. Very uncomfortable. I amsuch a whiner.
> 
> Here's my most recent belly picture (almost 30 weeks). I feelenormous. My belly is really starting to get heavynow. My back hurts.


WOW!! YOUR REALLY PRETTY!!


----------



## Nessa1487

You're still in good shape, Lissa! I take aftermy mom..she didn't show until she was 7 months along..that's prettymuch how I was. lol


----------



## brandy563

well i finally had my little boy, went to thedoctor on monday (oct 2) and she was worried about my blood pressureand since i was 2 cm dialated and 38 weeks pregnant she decided toinduce me well i ended up having him at 2:38am on oct 3rd he was 4lb8oz and we named him Samuel Aidan at first his blood sugarwas low and they found a heart murmmer so they put him in ICU, well iguess the easiest was to put it is that he needs surgery on an arterybecause as the PDA closes (something every baby is born with and withina few days it closes) the valve will also close because it's so closeto the PDA and that valve sends blood to his brain and legs andeverywhere else so they need to keep the PDA open untill they dosurgery. so he should have surgery hopefully sometime early this week.although he's perfectly healthy, he now weighs 5lbs his heart rate isperfect everything is perfect except for that one problem  so rightnow we're in nashville tennessee at vanderbilt children's hospitalwhere they basically have the best care when it comes to heart relatedproblems in babies. we know he's going to be okay we're just a littlesad because we did everything we could during the pregnancy but he's ingood care so we're not too worried about him being neglected. we'rejust hoping we can get him home as soon as possible. but i hopeeveryone else has healthy kids and don't have to go through what we'vebeen through and are going through so good luck everyone  o and ishould mention that he's the most gorgeous thing ever  

and cairo is being taken good care of while we are up in tennessee


----------



## Michaela

Congratulations Brandy!:elephant:

I hope little Samuel Aidan is okayray:, I'm sure he will be. 

Keep us posted on how the little man's doing!


----------



## brandy563

i'll try but it's hard to get to a place withinternet  and unfortunately we have no pictures that i could uploadso those will have to wait untill a later time:?


----------



## Bramble Briar86

I'm going to be the aunt of a little boy!!! My sister is five months along now!

-Ellie


----------



## Lissa

Congratulations Brandy! Can't wait to see pictures of your baby!


----------



## babybabbit

congratulations BRANDY, im sooooo happy u and ir baby will cope fine im sure, goodluck anyway!!!:clover:

Babyb:bunnybutt:


----------



## Nessa1487

Congrats, Brandy!!


----------



## mskoala

congrats! I bet he's just beautiful!


----------



## Lissa

UPDATE: I'm 1 cm dilated and thedoctor told me that if I make it another 3 days I will be fullterm. Woohoo! :elephant:


----------



## mskoala

yay!! :bunnydance:


----------



## brandy563

he had his surgery on monday, he's doingperfectly fine. today they're going to work on taking out his breathingtube and then about 4 hours after that he can start eating again and ifall goes well then tomorrow they'll move him up to the 6th floor wherewe can stay in the same room as him  but it's the doctor's decisionof when he can go up to the 6th floor but all is well. 

here's a website that explains what he had

http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=11069


although with him they didn't balloon it then cut out the coarctationand PDA and sewed it together, but we're gload to know that he'll benormal and hopefully won't have any trouble in the future 

well i hope everyone else is doing well  
oh.......................and i found out my little cairo is a boy :shock:


----------



## brandy563

well here's a couple pictures of when he wasfirst born, we don't really want to take any right now because of allthe tubes but once he get off of all the machines then we'll get morepictures
and they could possibly be huge so i'll put the address

http://www.geocities.com/oglop86/samuel_aidan_barbour_007.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/oglop86/samuel_aidan_barbour_010.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/oglop86/10-03-06_0255.jpg

he's even more adorable now

well it says the site is unavailable right now..............maybe it'll be working later today :?


----------



## Lissa

For some reason geocities hasn't been working for me for the past week.  



Can't wait to see the pictures though.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

I saw them. He is SOOOO cute. Congrats!!!

Sharon


----------



## babybabbit

aaaaaah hes adorable brandy, u r soo lucky!!:rainbow:
oh and by the way im going 2 be an aunt of four anytime this month, my brother will
be a dad for the first time!!!!(im only 12 but soon ill b an aunt of 4, did u hear me, 4) 
im soo excited they think its a girl, which i hope it is because at the moment i have 3 nephews.

babyb:bunnybutt:
p.s good luck lissa :clover::goodluck:thumbupray::clover:


----------



## Michaela

Brandy he is soo adorable! I'm really glad he's okay


----------



## Lissa

I can see them now! What a cutie!


----------



## cheryl

Ohh congratulations Brandy! Samual is just precious

i'm glad to hear that he's ok



cheryl


----------



## AnnaS

Congradulations, I am glad everything is going good. He is very cute.


----------



## missyscove

*brandy563 wrote:*


> well here's a couple pictures of when he was first born, wedon't really want to take any right now because of all the tubes butonce he get off of all the machines then we'll get more pictures




He's adorable, but I just wanted to point out, you might want a pictureor two to show him when he gets older. You know, as proofthat your beautiful little boy was once hooked up to all kinds ofmachines. It may end up being something he wants to hearabout years from now. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Pipp

Hey guys, what's the latest? Brandy and Ms. Koala are sorted away. (How's your little boy now, Brandy?) 

So Lissa,Nessa and Brandy need to check in! 


(Whatever happened to Megan?)


sas


----------



## Pipp

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]So that means we have:[/align]
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]Mskoala: September 7[/align]
> 
> [align=center]brandy563: October 13[/align]
> 
> [align=center]Meganc731: October 28[/align]
> 
> [align=center]Lissa: November 4[/align]
> 
> [align=center]Nessa1486: ?[/align]
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]Gonna be busy near the end of this year!  Congratulations, ladies!
> [/align]




I just HAVE to bump this thread, it's SOOOO cute!!


----------



## brandy563

we finally got on the 6th floor, so we'restaying with him. the first night was ROUGH because he was so gassy andcouldn't burp so it was bothering him so after much waiting andpersisting they FINALLY gave him gas medicine and things are great.depending on his feedings and how that goes we might be able to takehim home monday  although we're still a bit worried because we wantto make sure everything is fine before we go home. but right now thingsare good, peter's been great, i sort of take the day shift while hetakes night so i can get rest. there are nurses here but they sometimeswake him up in between feedings buuuuut he's sleeping better now thathe's not in so much pain. we just can't wait till we get him home andall of this is just a bad memory. and i think we have a little daddy'sboy on our hands :shock: 

but thanks for all the replies and unfortunately when we get to go homei won't be able to reply anymore but i'll try to find a way, andhopefully i can get more pictures up. he's even cuter now


----------



## brandy563

well looks like we get to go home today things are going great he's eating well and gaining weight. i won't beable to reply anymore so good luck everyone


----------



## Pipp

*brandy563 wrote:*


> well looks like we get to go home today  things are goinggreat he's eating well and gaining weight. i won't be able to replyanymore so good luck everyone


:happydance:elephant::bunnydance::colors::kiss:arty0002::hug:

Brandy, that's great!! I really hope you can keep in touch. 

We want pics!! 

And we want to know when he gets his first bunny! :bunny18

Congrats again! 

sas  and the warren :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh he is handsome, a friend of ours had a baby girl today.



Lissa maybe you will have your boy on monday, my bday.


----------



## mskoala

Lissa had her baby yesterday ( I think it was yesterday...)!!

:colors::bunnydance::elephant:


----------



## cheryl

Hooray for Lissa! i bet she's glad to finally have the little one in her arms



cheryl


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh wow, congrats Lissa,

Can't wait to see babytures.:bunnydance::elephant::colors:


----------



## naturestee

Yay! Hooray for Lissa! :happydance


----------



## lucylocket

congratulations lissa and partner 

its time to get the knitting needles out 

varna and the gang xxxxx


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Aww, congratulations on all the latest arrivals. 

That's a whole new generation of bunny huggers!


----------



## jordiwes

Congrats Lissa and Jason!!!!!

:stork:


----------



## JimD

:happydanceMazel Tov!!


----------



## Maureen Las

Does anyone know the "secret" name of Lissa's baby boy


----------



## Linz_1987

Aww congratz Lisa! I hope hes nice andhealthyAnd please do reveal his name pretty soon!We are all dieing to know!


----------



## babybabbit

congratulations lissainkpansy::bunny18:happyday:urplepansy:+
, well done can't wait 2 c ur pics, we all wanna no his name!?!

babyb:bunnybutt:


----------



## AnnaS

Congrads Lissa!!! Hope to see pics soon.


----------



## mskoala

His name is Oliver. I can't remember the middle name. I think it starts with a B. 

But I'm pretty sure his name is Oliver.


----------



## Maureen Las

I sure hope that Lissa and jason and Oliver aredoing fine. The name "Oliver" is just about exactly the type of namethat Lissa would pick..British, distinctive and classic...only problemis the nickname would be Olly. Anyway hope that Melissa is fine


----------



## babybabbit

iv'e alwaysed:heartbeat: the nameoliver-i used to have a cat with that name but it was normallyolly-whats wrong with olly?

babyb:bunnybutt:
p.s congrads again lissa


----------



## Maureen Las

Olly or Ollie is just fine..I saw the birthannouncement today in the Lacrosse trib that a son was born to Melissaand Jason on Oct 17th. I'll call her but give her some time to getherself together


----------



## Haley

Aww I love the name Oliver!

I almost named Mr. Tumnus that!


----------



## Nessa1487

Went into labor officially about 9:00AM. Had all those lovely contractions, Finally decided to getan epidural. About 2:30ish the doctor came in and checked and told me Iwas 3 CM dilated and totally efaced, but I still had some of my waterbag in there, so they popped that and I shot up to 8 CM dilation and itput Scarlett into shock, her heart rate dropped big time, whichresulted in emergency c-section. It hurt like hell, scared the crapoutta me, but she came out screaming and very healthy. 

6 pounds, 9 oz. 18 1/2 inches long. Very happy baby...and now I'm a very sore mama. but, I shall survive.



She was born October 26th at 2:30 Pm.


----------



## mskoala

How beautiful!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

Awww what a beauty!


----------



## naturestee

She's beautiful! I love babies with hair! :inlove:


----------



## Nessa1487

Thanks everyone.  How's Lissa doing? I just realized she had her baby too!


----------



## babybabbit

congratulations nessa!!!aww shes adorable-what acoincidence my brother became a dad on the same day, sister in law gavebirth to a baby girl @ 2.o7 pm and the baby wieghed 8.6lb and looks juslike my bruva!
she still has no name.





p.si have sum pics but don't know how to put them onto my messages?

luv babyb:bunnybutt:andlu


----------



## Lissa

*Nessa1487 wrote:*


> Thanks everyone.  How's Lissa doing? I just realized shehad her baby too!




I'm doing good. Finally starting to get a little used to lackof sleep. what a change in lifestyle!!


----------



## Nessa1487

*Lissa wrote:*


> *Nessa1487 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Thankseveryone.  How's Lissa doing? I just realized she had her babytoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing good. Finally starting to get a little used to lackof sleep. what a change in lifestyle!!
Click to expand...

It sure is!!!! But now that I've had the baby..I sleep better.lol She sleeps like a rock..only wakes up maybe once or twice at nightfor a little bit..otherwise, yeah. I'm sleeping loads better than whatI was before. phew.


----------



## AnnaS

Congrads!!! Hope she sleeps like that at least till she is 20. She is a cutie.


----------



## Stephanie

Congratulations on all the new mothers and mothers to be! 

Not sure if any of you remember me or not, I went MIA a while ago....but I'm the mommy of Chompers, Abby and Valuran. And Ayla, my littlegirl who is going to turn one year old on Dec. 5. Can't believe it'sbeen a year, and Lissa summed it up with "what a change in lifestyle!"


----------



## jordiwes

Stephanie, great to see you!!

I hope all is well with Ayla and the buns! We would love some picture updates of both...

:wave2


----------



## naturestee

OMG Hi Stephanie! We definately needpictures. Ayla must be getting so big! Is shewalking? Hope all has been well with you.


----------



## Stephanie

Hi guys! I'm glad you remembered me!! It's been SO long. 

This is a rather recent picture taken in September of Ayla. 






She's not walking on her own yet, but has been crawling since about 5/6months. She does like to cruise around the couches though! 

Here's us at Halloween. She was Tigger. We didn't go trick or treating,only to our neighbors, but it was still fun for us to dress her up.Scared the cat though.


----------



## cheryl

Oh my gosh,Ayla is gorgeous,just look at thosebig blue eyes,geez i remember when you posted her baby picture when shewas born,my how time flys by 



cheryl


----------



## naturestee

I love babies in Halloween costumes. Afriend of mine dressed her two year old up as a prince and her 6 monthold as a bunny princess this year.

Ayla's gorgeous! And look at those eyes!


----------



## AnnaS

Hi Stephanie!!!
Ayla is so big, time runs by so fast. 
Hope the bunnies are doing good.

Anna


----------



## xxEstellexx

congrats everyone!


----------



## Emma.L

urplepansymgthose babies are so cute! congrats to everyone!!

:happyday:


----------

